# My California Betta Society winner



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

California Betta Society winner. I'm very proud of my guy. Here is the link. He's on there Home page.

http://www.cbsbettas.org/


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice job, beautiful Siamese Fighting Fish.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks Cam.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm diggin' your Betta and congrats !


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

What is the life expectancy of one of these?


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks all. 
Cam with excellent care they can live 4-5 years. I have heard of some people who claim there's lived 6 years. As a pet they are well worth the money. They are very entertaining. On a few of my Betta tanks I have one of those little 1" round mirror taped to the outside facing into the tank. They love to come over and flare at it. Of course they are only seeing themselves.


----------

